# Οδωνύμια της Αθήνας



## Earion (Dec 6, 2010)

Επειδή σε κάποιαν από τις συναντήσεις μας, όπου το κρασί μιλούσε πιο δυνατά από το λογικό, ο αγαπητός μου Δόκτορας --και από δίπλα ο (γνωστός προβοκάτορας) Sarant-- μου ζήτησαν να τους απαντήσω αυθόρμητα τι νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό: _Βουτάδων_ ή _Βουταδών_ (όνομα οδού στον Κεραμεικό που έγινε πολύ γνωστή τα τελευταία χρόνια και βρίσκεται στο στόμα όλων) και εγώ απάντησα λανθασμένα, σκέφτηκα πως καλό θα ήταν, μαζί με τη σωστή απάντηση, να μαζέψω όσες περιπτώσεις θυμάμαι από τοπωνύμια της Αθήνας που πολύ συχνά ακούγονται λάθος. (Γνωρίζω φυσικά πως δεν είμαι ο πρώτος που τα επισημαίνει, είπα απλώς να τα συγκεντρώσω και να σας ζητήσω να προσθέσετε ό,τι ξεχνώ).

Λοιπόν, Δόκτορά μου, οι *Βουτάδαι *ήταν ένα από τα πολύ παλαιά και περίλαμπρα γένη της αρχαίας αθηναϊκής αριστοκρατίας· μάλιστα ο πιο ξεχωριστός κλάδος τους (αυτό)ονομάζονταν Ετεοβουτάδαι, δηλαδή οι γνήσιοι, οι αυθεντικοί, οι «ορίτζιναλ» Βουτάδες, σε αντίθεση προφανώς με άλλους, γιαλαντζί Βουτάδες, χωρίς περγαμηνές. Οι Βουτάδαι αυτοί, ως ουσιαστικό της πρώτης κλίσεως, πρέπει στη γενική πληθυντικού να τονίζεται στη λήγουσα, δηλαδή:

Βουταδών και Ετεοβουταδών​
(κατά το Αργεάδαι -- Αργεαδών, Αλευάδαι -- Αλευαδών). Το *Βουτάδων που μας έρχεται στο στόμα γεννιέται κατ’ αναλογία από τα ανισοσύλλαβα της δημοτικής (ο ψαράς, των ψαράδων - ο πετράς, των πετράδων) αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση.

Το ίδιο και οι Ζωσιμάδαι, των *Ζωσιμαδών*, δρομάκι στα Εξάρχεια, κάθετο στην Καλλιδρομίου.

Εκεί πιο πέρα, Εξάρχεια-Νεάπολη, η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη από Βυζαντινούς αυτοκράτορες (Ιουστινιανού, Βουλγαροκτόνου, Τσιμισκή --ναι, για όσους δεν το ξέρατε, έχει και η Αθήνα Τσιμισκή). Εκεί είναι κι ένας δρόμος με το όνομα του αυτοκράτορα Ιωάννη *Βατάτζη*, που τον παρατονίζουν σε *Βατατζή.

Πιο κάτω, αρχίζει η *οδός Μάρνη*, του ποταμού δηλαδή της Γαλλίας Μάρνη, προς τιμή της Μάχης του Μάρνη (1914) , και όχι *Μάρνης.

Η οποία καταλήγει στην ξακουστή *πλατεία Βάθης* –και όχι πλατεία *Βάθη, όπως έβαλε στις επιγραφές στα λεωφορεία του ο Οργανισμός Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών της Πρωτεύουσας (του κάκου τα επαναλαμβάνουν στου Σαραντάκου).

Και για να κλείσει το τρίγωνο, η περιώνυμη οδός *Στουρνάρα* και όχι *Στουρνάρη. Νικόλαος Στουρνάρας ήταν το όνομα του εθνικού ευεργέτη, ενός από αυτούς που προσέφεραν χρήματα για την ανέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου. Θυμηθείτε και από τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο την κωμωδία «Πολυκατοικία οδός Στουρνάρα 288» (δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο νούμερο, η αρίθμηση σταματά στο 77, στο πατρικό μου). Όλος ο κόσμος έτσι την έλεγε, και εξακολουθούν να τη λένε οι ελάχιστοι (αν υπάρχει κανένας) από τους παλιούς που κατοικούν στο δρόμο. Θυμάμαι πολύ καθαρά τον καιρό της Χούντας συνεργεία να περνούν με σκαλωσιές και να καρφώνουν στους τοίχους των πολυκατοικιών τις ταμπέλες που όλοι ξέρουμε σήμερα, με το βαθύ μπλε, με την επιγραφή «Στουρνάρη». Μία μάλιστα, μαρμάρινη, με αρχαιοπρεπή γράμματα, είναι εντοιχισμένη ψηλά στον πλευρικό τοίχο του Πολυτεχνείου. (Μέχρι τότε δεν υπήρχαν τσίγκινες ταμπέλες με τα ονόματα των δρόμων· τα ονόματα ήταν γραμμένα απευθείας στους τοίχους με μαύρα γράμματα από στένσιλ, που εξαφανίζονταν αν βαφόταν ο τοίχος).

Τέλος, στο Γαλάτσι, είναι η πολύ γνωστή οδός *Τράλλεων*, που τέμνει τη Βεΐκου. Οι Τράλλεις, των Τράλλεων (κατά το οι Σάρδεις των Σάρδεων) και όχι *Τραλλέων, είναι η αρχαία ονομασία του γνωστού μας μικρασιατικού Αϊδινίου. 

Ολοκληρώνω με κάτι όχι της κατηγορίας αυτής αλλά λίγο παρόμοιο, που έχει επίσης αναφερθεί κι αλλού: ένας μεγάλος δρόμος του Πειραιά είναι η οδός Καραολή – Δημητρίου. Πολλοί έχουν την αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για όνομα ενός προσώπου, κάποιου που το βαφτιστικό του ήταν Καραολής και το επώνυμο Δημητρίου, αλλά όχι, πρόκειται για δύο ξεχωριστά άτομα, ήρωες του κυπριακού αγώνα, τον Μιχαλάκη Καραολή και τον Ανδρέα Δημητρίου, που απαγχονίστηκαν από τους αποικιοκράτες Βρετανούς, παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας τους και τη μεγάλη κινητοποίηση για τη διάσωσή τους. Λοιπόν υπάρχει και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας οδός Καραολή-Δημητρίου: είναι το τελευταίο τμήμα της οδού Λουκιανού στο Κολωνάκι, όπου και η βρετανική πρεσβεία. Μετονομάστηκε έτσι εκείνο τον καιρό, με σκοπό να ταπεινώσει τη βρετανική αλαζονεία, για να έχει επίσημη διεύθυνση η βρετανική πρεσβεία «οδός Καραολή-Δημητρίου 2» και κάθε φορά που μπαίνει ο πρέσβης να το βλέπει και να σκάει από το κακό του.

Μ’ αρέσουνε αυτά τα ειρωνικά, ψοφάω για συμβολισμούς, αλλά πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε ότι πενήντα πέντε χρόνια μετά ελάχιστοι θυμούνται τον Καραολή και τον Δημητρίου και κανείς δεν θυμάται το λόγο που έγινε η αλλαγή· άσε που σιωπηρά επανήλθε και στις επιγραφές η οδός Λουκιανού.

Ο ίδιος ακριβώς λόγος είναι που η οδός Πατησίων, από την Ομόνοια μέχρι τη Μάρνη, μετονομάστηκε επισήμως σε «Εικοστής Ογδόης Οκτωβρίου», γιατί απέναντι ακριβώς από το Πολυτεχνείο βρίσκεται η (ωραία ανακαινισμένη σήμερα) Κάζα ντ’ Ιτάλια, το ιταλικό ινστιτούτο: για να πικάρουμε τους Ιταλούς. Το θυμάται κανείς σήμερα; Αμφιβάλλω πολύ. Μόνο τα μαγαζιά της Πατησίων κάποτε παλιά έδιναν ως διεύθυνση «28ης Οκτωβρίου» κι αυτό έχει βουλιάξει στη λήθη δεκαετίες τώρα. Όλος ο κόσμος λέει Πατησίων.

Όπως και όλος ο κόσμος λέει Πανεπιστημίου και κανείς δεν ξέρει ποια είναι η Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου. (Τα Τσώρτσιλ = Ακαδημίας και Ρούζβελτ = Σταδίου είναι παμπάλαια, ελάχιστοι από τους επιζώντες σήμερα Αθηναίους τα έχουν προλάβει και πάντως γρήγορα καταργήθηκαν).

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, τώρα που έχουμε φρεσκοεκλεγμένο δήμαρχο, δεν του το λέμε να επαναφέρει επισήμως και την Πατησίων και την Πανεπιστημίου και τη Λουκιανού, για να πάψουμε να έχουμε άλλη μια περίπτωση διπλαναγνωσίας, στην οποία είμαστε περίφημα γυμνασμένοι, άλλο να γράφει και άλλο να διαβάζουμε; Λέτε να έχει τον τρόπο να του το επισημάνει κανένας από τους θαμώνες της Λεξιλογίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2010)

Άφεριμ καρντάση Εάριον!

Κάνε και μια συγκρτική ανάλυση των παραδειγμάτων από τρεις φορές εφτά λήμματα της επιλογής σου μεταξύ ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ06, αρχίζοντας από το οινοβάρελο και καταλήγοντας στο ούζο -και αφίεταί σου η αμαρτία. 

Αλλά έτσι είμαστε εμείς εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, μεγαλόψυχοι· αναγνωρίζουμε ελαφρυντικά στους κρασοζαλισμένους συντρόφους όταν παρατονίζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2010)

Καλό θα ήταν να διευκρινίσουμε και ένα άλλο οδωνύμιο που εκ πρώτης όψεως ακούγεται λάθος, αλλά δεν είναι:

Στο Νέο Ηράκλειο υπάρχει η οδός *ΠΕΥΚΩΝ*. Πεύκων ή Πευκών; Γραμματικά είναι και τα δύο σωστά. Πεύκων είναι η γενική πληθυντικού του *πεύκου*. Πευκών είναι η γενική πληθυντικού της *πεύκης*. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δίπλα υπάρχει ολόκληρο προάστιο που λέγεται *Πεύκη*. Οι κάτοικοι του Ν. Ηρακλείου πάντως λένε *Πευκών*, και ενώ όταν το πρωτοάκουσα, νόμισα ότι ήταν λάθος, μετά κατέληξα ότι δεν είναι.


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2010)

Επίσης η λεωφόρος Θησέως στην Καλλιθέα, που κανονικά λέγεται (κι αυτή) "Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου", με αποτέλεσμα οι μη γνωρίζοντες να την κατεβαίνουν και να την ψάχνουν ταυτόχρονα. Earion, αυτή γιατί τη λέμε Θησέως;

Και να συνεισφέρω κι άλλη μια μετονομασία, από τη Θεσσαλονίκη: η προέκταση της Εγνατίας προς τα ανατολικά, μέχρι τη Βούλγαρη, μετονομάστηκε σε λεωφόρο Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή μετά το θάνατό του. Όλοι οι Θεσσαλονικείς, πάντως, συνεχίζουν να την αποκαλούν "Νέα Εγνατία".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2010)

Θησέως είναι το αρχικό όνομα της οδού (ο Θησέας απεικονίζεται και στο έμβλημα του Δήμου Καλλιθέας). Και δεν είναι η μοναδική διπλή ονομασία με Ελ. Βενιζέλο στην Καλλιθέα. «Ελ. Βενιζέλος» λεγόταν αρχικά και ο σταθμός του ΗΣΑΠ που χτίστηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 μεταξύ Καλλιθέας και Πετραλώνων, αλλά πολύ σύντομα προστέθηκε και ο γειτονικός «Ταύρος» που έχει επικρατήσει σήμερα στην ονομασία του σταθμού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα.

Όταν θα έχετε χρόνο, δύο λόγια για την οδό Χάρητος και την παρατονισμένη οδό Βατάτζη.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2010)

Ωραιότατο, μπράβο, Earion!
Μου θύμησες την εποχή που ανέβηκα σαν βλαχάκι στο κέντρο και έψαχνα την Πανεπιστημίου, την Πατησίων και την Πειραιώς (Π. Τσαλδάρη στις πινακίδες!) με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλέσω ρίγη ιλαρότητας στη συμπαθή τάξη των περιπτεράδων...

Όσο για δρόμους-φίδια που αλλάζουν πουκάμισα ονόματα καθώς διατρέχουν το σώμα της πόλης, καταθέτω στο νήμα την ατελείωτη Γ. Παπανδρέου-Ούλοφ Πάλμε-Υμηττού-Ηλία Ηλιού-Μάχης Αναλάτου-Ελ. Βενιζέλου-Πικροδάφνης!


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2010)

Elsa, μπράβο, είχα ξεχάσει την Παναγή Τσαλδάρη!
Ο δρόμος με τα πολλά ονόματα (από Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου έως Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου) έχει το ιδιαίτερο ότι διασχίζει πολλούς δήμους και απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται κάθε δήμαρχος ήθελε να βάλει τη σφραγίδα του.
Αυτό μου θύμισε κάτι άλλο: την πολλαπλή αρίθμηση της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας και της οδού Πειραιώς, που ξεκινούν απ’ την αρχή κάθε που μπαίνουν σε άλλο δήμο.
Ορίστε που βρήκαμε δουλειά και για τον νέο περιφερειάρχη!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2010)

Εξαίρετη ιδέα! :) Με την ευκαιρία: Ονόματα οδών, Γουδή βλ. Γουδί και Μουσικοί δρόμοι και πλατείες (όπως η πλατεία Βάθης).


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2010)

Διπλή (μήπως και τριπλή; ) αρίθμηση έχει και η Βουλιαγμένης. Ο Χάρης ήταν αρχαίος στρατηγός των Αθηναίων, του 4ου αι. π.Χ. Οι Βουτάδαι (από τον Βούτι, αδερφό του Ερεχθέα) έδωσαν το όνομά τους σε δήμο που βρισκόταν μεταξύ Διπύλου (στον Κεραμεικό) και ποταμού Κηφισού. Μάλλον δηλαδή από το δήμο πήρε το όνομα η οδός, και ο δήμος πιο πίσω από το γένος, και το γένος από τον ήρωα, που λατρευόταν μέσα στο Ερέχθειο της Ακρόπολης (όπου οι Καρυάτιδες - των Καρυατίδων [οδό που άλλοι τη λένε Καρυάτιδων· Καρυατιδών ως τώρα δεν έχω ακούσει]).

Δε συμφωνώ με το Ζωσιμαδών. Οι Βουτάδαι - των Βουταδών, οι Ζωσιμάδες - των Ζωσιμάδων (18ος αι. μ.Χ.).

Αν βάζαν τόνους στις πινακίδες, κάποιες ίσως να είχαν επηρεάσει την προφορά, αν και δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο. Αυτά για όσους τεχνηέντως υποβάλλουν τη σκέψη για κατάργηση των τόνων...


Βιβλίο:
Μάρω Βουγιούκα - Βασίλης Μεγαρίδης, _Οδωνυμικά. Η σημασία των ονομάτων των οδών της Αθήνας_ (2 τόμοι, α' έκδ. Πνευμ. Κέντρο Δήμου Αθηναίων, Αθήνα 1990)

Η άποψή μου είναι "αφήστε τον κόσμο να τα λέει όπως θέλει". Άλλο τα ονόματα καθαυτά, άλλο τα οδωνύμια· έτερον εκάτερον. Άλλωστε αυτές οι παρερμηνείες είναι που σε βάθος χρόνου δίνουν ψωμί στους Σαραντάκους. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2010)

Earion said:


> Αυτό μου θύμισε κάτι άλλο: την πολλαπλή αρίθμηση της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας και της οδού Πειραιώς, που ξεκινούν απ’ την αρχή κάθε που μπαίνουν σε άλλο δήμο.


Και αυτή η Κηφισίας, είχα ακούσει, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται κανονικά Κηφισιάς, ισχύει;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2010)

Ναι, ισχύει. Αλλά η Πειραιώς και η Κηφισίας αλλάζουν και ονομασίες (βλ. #9), όχι μόνο σημείο έναρξης αρίθμησης.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2010)

Πράγματι ο σωστός τύπος της γενικής πληθυντικού είναι «Ζωσιμάδων», παροξύτονα. Και είναι σωστός κατά το τυπικό της γραμματικής, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να καταφύγουμε στο επιχείρημα της μακροχρόνιας χρήσης.

Οι Ζωσιμάδες δεν κλίνονται κατά το Αργεάδες > Αργεαδών, Αγιάδες > Αγιαδών, Βορεάδες > Βορεαδών, γιατί δεν είναι όνομα γένους, όπως αυτά, δεν υπόκειται δηλαδή κάποια ονομαστική σε --άδης (*Ζωσιμάδης) κατά τα Αργεάδης, Αγιάδης, Βορεάδης.

Το Ζωσιμάς είναι αρχαίο και ανήκει σε μια ομάδα ονομάτων «χαϊδευτικών» με κατάληξη σε --άς, περισπώμενη, μαζί με τα: Αχιλλάς, Ηρακλάς, Αρτεμάς, Ερμάς, Στεφανάς, Παρμενάς, Θεωνάς, Ζηνάς, Φωκάς, κι ακόμη τρία μη ελληνικά: το Λουκάς (από το λατινικό Λεύκιος/Λούκιος), το αιγυπτιακό Μηνάς και το εβραϊκό Θωμάς (που προσκολλήθηκαν στο παράδειγμα χωρίς να έχουν οργανική συνάφεια).

Η συνήθεια αυτού του υποκορισμού συνεχίστηκε και έδωσε στα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια κάποια ονόματα που δεν επέζησαν (Μιχαηλάς, Μανουηλάς, Πετριλάς), από τα μεταγενέστερα όμως έχουμε άφθονη παραγωγή και ακμαία μέχρι σήμερα:

Κωνσταντάς, Γρηγοράς, Δημητράς
Γιαννάς, Γιαννιάς, Γιανναράς, Ζαννιάς
Γεωργάς, Γεωργαλάς, Γεωργιλάς, Γεωργουλάς, Γεωργαράς, Γεωργαντάς, Γεωργουτσάς
Βλασιάς
Θεοτοκάς
Ζαχαριάς
Μανωλάς
Παντιάς (< Παντελής < Παντελεήμων)
Μπαστιάς (< Sebastian)
Φραγκιάς (< Φράγκος < Φραγκίσκος)
Μεμάς (< Γεράσιμος)

(καμία σχέση με όλα αυτά το Γιαγιάς :))

Αν χρειαστούν πληθυντικό, όλα αυτά μπορούν να τον σχηματίσουν ανισοσύλλαβα στη δημοτική, κατά το υπόδειγμα των: ψαράς, ψωμάς κλπ. (ψαράδων, ψωμάδων).

Ο συγγραφέας της επίσημης βιογραφίας των Ζωσιμάδων Στέφανος Μπέττης (_Οι Ζωσιμάδες και η συμβολή τους στη νεοελληνική αναγέννηση_, Ιωάννινα: Ζωσιμαία Δημόσια Κεντρική Βιβλιοθήκη, 1999) αφιερώνει αρκετές γραμμές στο θέμα. «Οι λογιώτατοι όμως ευθύς αμέσως θέλησαν να εξελληνίσουν το όνομά τους [=των Ζωσιμάδων] και έγραψαν πληθυντικός Ζωσιμάδαι, Ζωσιμαδών. Ο καθηγητής Φίλιππος Ιωάννου μάλιστα, τυπικώτερος από τους προηγούμενους, έλεγε σε λόγο του πανεπιστημιακό της 1.6.1858 (...) Ζωσιμαί, Βαρβάκαι, Ριζάραι».

Οι ίδιοι οι Ζωσιμάδες έγραφαν «Ζωσιμάδων», και τους ακολουθούσαν σ’ αυτό οι λόγιοι συνεργάτες τους, πρώτος πρώτος ο Κοραής, αλλά και ο Αθανάσιος Ψαλλίδας, και ο Άνθιμος Γαζής, και ο αρχαιοπρεπής Δωρόθεος Πρώιος, και ο πρώτος τους βιογράφος Αναστάσιος Γούδας, που δεν έγραφε στη δημοτική.

Από την άλλη, στο «Ζωσιμαδών» επέμεναν ο αρχαϊστής και δύστροπος Νέοφυτος Δούκας και ο ιστορικός της Ηπείρου Ιωάννης Λαμπρίδης, αλλά και ο πατέρας της νεοελληνικής ιστοριογραφίας Σπυρίδων Λάμπρος. Αν είναι λοιπόν να καταδικαστώ στα Τάρταρα για το σφάλμα μου, θα έχω τον τελευταίο καλή παρέα.

Όσο για το δεύτερο επιχείρημα, «αφήστε τον κόσμο να τα λέει όπως θέλει», φοβάμαι ότι, έτσι γενικευτικά όπως είναι διατυπωμένο, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω. Τα τοπωνύμια ανήκουν στο παγιωμένο μέρος του λεξιλογίου, ιδίως εκείνα που το περιεχόμενό τους είναι γραμματικά και ετυμολογικά αδιαφανές. Είναι αμετακίνητα στοιχεία της γλώσσας, γιατί είναι στοιχεία πραγματολογικά, ή τα γνωρίζει κανείς και τα λέει σωστά ή δεν τα γνωρίζει και κάνει λάθος. Η λανθασμένη χρήση της γενικής του Ιωάννη Βατάτζη και των Τράλλεων θα παραμείνει λανθασμένη όχι για λόγους γλωσσικούς αλλά για λόγους ιστορικούς, τουλάχιστον όσο ακόμη βρίσκονται στη ζωή όσοι γνωρίζουν το σωστό. Γλωσσικός έλεγχος από γλωσσικό έλεγχο έχει διαφορά. Δεν γίνονται όλες οι παρατηρήσεις με τη λογική του αττικισμού. Πάνω σε αυτό στηρίζονται και ανθούν οι Σαραντάκοι και αυτό εκτιμούν όσοι τους παρακολουθούν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία η τεκμηρίωση για τους Ζωσιμάδες, Εarion, πόσο μάλλον που συμφωνούμε στο δια ταύτα, δηλ. στον τύπο Ζωσιμάδων. Πιο κάτω, δεν κατάλαβα καλά το νόημα αυτής της πρότασής σου:

Η λανθασμένη χρήση της γενικής του Ιωάννη Βατάτζη και των Τράλλεων θα παραμείνει λανθασμένη όχι για λόγους γλωσσικούς αλλά για λόγους ιστορικούς, τουλάχιστον όσο ακόμη βρίσκονται στη ζωή όσοι γνωρίζουν το σωστό.

Μπορεί να την κάνεις λιανά; Πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα γνωρίζουν το σωστό, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να εκλείψουν.

Τώρα, ως προς αυτό:

Γλωσσικός έλεγχος από γλωσσικό έλεγχο έχει διαφορά. Δεν γίνονται όλες οι παρατηρήσεις με τη λογική του αττικισμού.

Φυσικά. Καλός και άγιος ο έλεγχος, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν και όλα αυτά τα σάιτ. Δεν μπαίνει θέμα αττικισμού, προς Θεού. Απλώς, εγώ πιστεύω πως ματαιοπονεί συνήθως (με εξαίρεση την κυρία με το Γουδή) όποιος προσπαθεί να κάνει το γραμμένο με κεφαλαία οδωνύμιο, που το διαβάζουν εκατοντάδες και μετά το λένε χιλιάδες άνθρωποι την ημέρα, να συμπέσει με τον ορθό τονισμό του ιστορικού προσώπου ή τοπωνυμίου ή ό,τι άλλο. Άλλο το πρόσωπο/τόπος, άλλο το οδωνύμιο. Όταν έλεγα κάποτε σ' έναν Γαλατσιώτη συνφαντάρο μου ότι το σωστό είναι Τράλλεων, με κοίταζε σαν να ήμουν τρελός και σαν να προσπαθούσα να τον πείσω ότι ο ήλιος ανατέλλει από τη δύση. Του ανέπτυξα τα επιχειρήματα, του έκανα τον παραλληλισμό με τη λέξη πόλεις-πόλεων, για να 'χει από κάπου να πιαστεί, και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να δω το μάτι του να σκέφτεται. Εντάξει, και λοιπόν; Η οδός είναι Τραλλέων, εκτός κι αν κάποιος ξοδέψει μερικά εκατομμύρια για να κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου (όχι με την κακή έννοια) σε 4 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους για ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Πιο απλό δεν είναι απλώς να επισημαίνουμε το ορθό και μετά ν' αφηνόμαστε στο ρεύμα; "Η ιστορία των Τράλλεων της Μικράς Ασίας/ Η οδός Τραλλέων στη Λαμπρινή". Δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

Πάνω σε αυτό στηρίζονται και ανθούν οι Σαραντάκοι και αυτό εκτιμούν όσοι τους παρακολουθούν. Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## Earion (Jan 5, 2011)

Η συλλογική μνήμη των δρόμων​ 
Άρθρο της Χριστίνας Κουλούρη, από το _Βήμα _(Κυριακή 3 Μαΐου 1998). Αξίζει να το διαβάσετε για όλο το περιεχόμενό του κι όχι μόνο για υστερόγραφο (που αγγίζει την καυτή επικαιρότητα):
την επομένη του θανάτου του Κ. Καραμανλή, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Αθήνας αποφάσισε να ανεγερθεί ανδριάντας του στην πλατεία Συντάγματος και να δοθεί το όνομά του σε κεντρικό δρόμο της πόλης...​
Μήπως κι αυτά δεν μπαίνουνε στην εθνική αφήγηση;


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> ...το γραμμένο με κεφαλαία οδωνύμιο, που το διαβάζουν εκατοντάδες και μετά το λένε χιλιάδες άνθρωποι την ημέρα...



Να λοιπόν τι χρειάζεται: να γραφτούν οι πινακίδες με πεζοκεφαλαία, για να μπαίνει καθαρά ο τόνος!

Θα αποφύγουμε έτσι φαινόμενα σαν ετούτο εδώ:



Περσεφόνης και *Αιάκου, αντί *Αιακού*.
Ε ρε τον καημένο τον Αιακό, τον γενάρχη ήρωα και πρώτο οικιστή της Αίγινας ...

Θα φωνάξω τον Σαραντάκο για ενίσχυση


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 13, 2012)

Η οδός Τζορτζ στην Αθήνα ονομάστηκε από τον Βρετανό (εξ Ιρλανδίας) Σερ Ρίτσαρντ Τσερτς! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Church_(general)

Δεν το' ξερα και πάντα αναρωτιόμουν ποιός να'ναι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Η οδός Τζορτζ στην Αθήνα ονομάστηκε από τον Βρετανό (εξ Ιρλανδίας) Σερ Ρίτσαρντ Τσερτς!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Church_(general)
> 
> Δεν το' ξερα και πάντα αναρωτιόμουν ποιός να'ναι!


Είναι όντως απίστευτο.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

Δύο ήταν οι λόγοι: πρώτον οι Έλληνες της εποχής δεν μάθαιναν εγγλέζικα από τα γενοφάσκια τους, όπως εμείς σήμερα  και δεν μπορούσαν να ακούσουν και να προφέρουν τον αγγλικό φθόγγο /ʌ/. Δεύτερον, ακόμα τότε δεν είχε ξεκαθαριστεί με ποιο δίγραμμα θα γράφεται ο φθόγγος /ts/ της νέας ελληνικής. Πολλές φορές τον έγραφαν ακόμα με "τζ". Έτσι προσπάθησαν να δώσουν λύση για το /tʃʌrtʃ/ ψάχνοντας κάπου ανάμεσα στο Τσούρτς και Τζούρτζ. Και με την αναπόφευκτη κατάληξη --ης λόγω εξελληνισμού, έγινε Τσούρτσης ή Τζούρτζης. Ε, δε θέλει και πολύ για να σκεφτεί έπειτα από εκατό χρόνια ο γραφειοκράτης "Τι Τζουρτζ ρε άσχετοι, Τζωρτζ θέλετε να πείτε¨.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ο Τσέρτσιλ είναι Τσόρτσιλ στην Ελλάδα. Καλά τα λέει η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια. Στο IPA: [tʃɜːtʃ]

Για την περίοδο που ο Τσωρτς ήταν στην Ιταλία, αναφερόταν ως Ρικάρντο Τσουρτς (Riccardo Church) (στα ιταλικά το «u» αποδίδεται ως «ου»), ενώ στην Ελλάδα αναφερόταν ως Ριχάρδος Τζουρτζ ή Τζουρτς, Τζορτζ, Ρικάρδος Τζόρτζ, Τσουρτς, Τσωρτζ, Τσώρτσης (E.M. Church σελ. 324), Ριχάρδος Τζώρτζης, Ρικάρδος Τζιούρτς ή και Τζούρτζης. Παρά το γεγονός ότι η προφορά του ονόματός του στα αγγλικά δεν είναι Τσ«ω»ρτς αλλά πιο κοντά στο Τσ«ε»ρτς (ο ήχος του «ε» είναι όπως στο σύμβολο «ɜ» στο Διεθνές Φωνητικό Αλφάβητο) στο παρόν κείμενο αναφέρεται συνήθως ως Τσωρτς, όπως αναγράφεται το όνομά του και σε άλλες μεταγενέστερες εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Στην Ελλάδα σε πολλές πηγές της εποχής αποκαλείται Τσ«ου»ρτς, όπως ήταν η προφορά του ονόματός του στην Ιταλία όπου έζησε πολλά χρόνια πριν βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρίτσαρ...8C.CE.BD.CE.BF.CE.BC.CE.AC_.CF.84.CE.BF.CF.85


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 13, 2012)

Επειδή γενικά την βρίσκω με ασυνήθιστα ονόματα οδών, τις προάλλες έπεσα σε δύο μαζεμένες, στον Νέο Κόσμο. Έσελιγκ και Χέλντραϊχ. 

Τους έψαξα, βρήκα πως ο Χέντραϊχ ήταν γερμανός βοτανολόγος (1822-1902), μελέτησε την ελληνική χλωρίδα και ήταν επιμελητής του Βοτανικού κήπου του Πανεπιστήμιου Αθήνας. Για τον Έσσελιγκ, δεν βρήκα βιογραφία, αλλά βάση του γκούγκλη, ήταν Ολλανδός βυζαντινολόγος και ιστορικός. 

Επίσης στην λεωφόρο Αλεξάνδρας, στο ύψος των Goody's και Flocafe (λίγο πριν την Κηφισίας, δηλαδή), υπάρχει η οδός Έσλιν. Από τον κύριο αυτόν.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κωνσταντίνος_Έσσλιν


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει η οδός Στρέιτ στην Κηφισιά (κάθετος στην Τατοΐου). Ο δρόμος είναι όλος μια καμπύλη.

Στέφανος Στρέιτ


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει η οδός Στρέιτ στην Κηφισιά (κάθετος στην Τατοΐου). Ο δρόμος είναι όλος μια καμπύλη.
> 
> Στέφανος Στρέιτ




Σου ρίχνω!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2012)

Bernie, :lol:


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σου ρίχνω!


I went down to the crossroad, fell down on my knees 
Asked the lord above "Have mercy now, save poor Bob if you please"

Standin' at the crossroad, I tried to flag a ride
Ain't nobody seem to know me, everybody pass me by


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, οι ταμπέλες δεν γραφουν Τζουρτζ στην οδό Τζορτζ; 
Θυμάμαι που μου το είχε επισημάνει κάποιος πριν καμιά εικοσαετία. Τις άλλαξαν από τότε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Βρε παιδιά, οι ταμπέλες δεν γραφουν Τζουρτζ στην οδό Τζορτζ;
> Θυμάμαι που μου το είχε επισημάνει κάποιος πριν καμιά εικοσαετία. Τις άλλαξαν από τότε;


Όχι, από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου έγραφαν "Τζορτζ". Ίσως με ωμέγα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Πράγματι (και όντως με ωμέγα). Στα δε αγγλικά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, γράφει TZORTZ.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 14, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Επειδή γενικά την βρίσκω με ασυνήθιστα ονόματα οδών, τις προάλλες έπεσα σε δύο μαζεμένες, στον Νέο Κόσμο. Έσελιγκ και Χέλντραϊχ.



Ο Νέος Κόσμος έχει πολλούς τέτοιους μυστήριους, εγώ παρκάρω πολύ συχνά στη οδό Ρενέ Πυώ. 
(Μη βαράτε για το λινκι, τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια... Έχω πιει και καμπόσες μπύρες  )


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου έγραφαν "Τζορτζ". Ίσως με ωμέγα.


Περίεργο. Νομίζω ότι το Τζουρτζ το είχα δει κι η ίδια, περιμένοντας το 46 στην αφετηρία του στην οδό Τζουρτζ, πλατεία Κάνιγγος. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος. 

Πάντως γενικά οι φιλέλληνες προσφέρονται για αγνώριστοι δρόμοι.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 14, 2012)

Στην βίκι πάντως, το όνομα του δρόμου αφορά τον υιό του Στέφανου Στρέιτ (που λίνκαρε ο Νίκελ), Γεώργιο Στρέιτ*. Έχει και φώτο.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γεώργιος_Στρέιτ

Η οδός Μέρλιν πάλι, πόσο θα'θελα να είναι από τον γνωστό μάγο! 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σίδνεϋ_Μέρλιν


* δισέγγονος του είναι, λέει, ο Παύλος Γερουλάνος


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Good, thanks for straightening that out.

Όσο για την οδό Μέρλιν, μη χάσεις την αποκλειστικότητα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3637-Η-οδός-Μέρλιν-και-τα-πορτοκάλια-Μέρλιν


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> * δισέγγονος του είναι, λέει, ο Παύλος Γερουλάνος



Και όχι μόνο. Είναι και δισέγγονος Καραθεοδωρή


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σου ρίχνω!




Επειδή κυκλοφορεί πολύ και επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά την οδό Στρέιτ μου επιτρέπετε να υπερτονίσω ότι πρόκειται απλώς για ευρηματική φωτοσοπιά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Επειδή όμως δεν ξέρεις καλά ούτε την οδό Στρέιτ που είναι δίπλα στην Αιόλου ούτε την άλλη στη Φιλοθέη, σπεύδω να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι ανησύχησα τόσο χτες που φρόντισα να κοιτάξω όλες τις Στρέιτ του λεκανοπεδίου. Αυτή, αν δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά, είναι σε άλλα μέρη, σε δήμους με χιούμορ.
:)


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή όμως δεν ξέρεις καλά ούτε την οδό Στρέιτ που είναι δίπλα στην Αιόλου ούτε την άλλη στη Φιλοθέη, σπεύδω να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι ανησύχησα τόσο χτες που φρόντισα να κοιτάξω όλες τις Στρέιτ του λεκανοπεδίου. Αυτή, αν δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά, είναι σε άλλα μέρη, σε δήμους με χιούμορ.
> :)



Μήπως θάπρεπε να είχα γράψει ότι εκτός από τη Στρέιτ αναγνωρίζω και το κτίριο;:devil:


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Βεβαίως, διότι μόνο έτσι θα μας είχες ρουμπώσει κανονικά.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

Λυπάμαι αν δημιούργησα ζήτημα επειδή δεν προνόησα να επισημάνω ότι, προφανώς, πρόκειται για φωτοσοπιά. Νόμιζα πως οι δύο γελαστές φατσούλες θα ήταν αρκετές, και όντως από τις αντιδράσεις που ακολούθησαν αμέσως μετά φάνηκε ότι ήταν, αλλά προφανώς έκανα λάθος.
Οκέι, συγνώμη, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ου* Άλφι. Ναι, λοιπόν, είναι πετυχημένη φωτοσοπιά.

*κατά τη γνωστή πρόταση αποτύπωσης του φύλου όταν το αγνοούμε επειδή δεν έχει δηλωθεί ;)


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Λυπάμαι αν δημιούργησα ζήτημα επειδή δεν προνόησα να επισημάνω ότι, προφανώς, πρόκειται για φωτοσοπιά. Νόμιζα πως οι δύο γελαστές φατσούλες θα ήταν αρκετές, και όντως από τις αντιδράσεις που ακολούθησαν αμέσως μετά φάνηκε ότι ήταν, αλλά προφανώς έκανα λάθος.
> Οκέι, συγνώμη, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ου* Άλφι. Ναι, λοιπόν, είναι πετυχημένη φωτοσοπιά.
> 
> *κατά τη γνωστή πρόταση αποτύπωσης του φύλου όταν το αγνοούμε επειδή δεν έχει δηλωθεί ;)



Ως γνωστόν (κυρίως στην περιοχή βορειότερα από τον τόπο καταγωγής μου ) υπάρχει και άλλη γενόσημη (έτσι δεν είπαμε ότι αποδίδεται το generic  ) προσφώνηση. Δηλαδή "*η* Μήτρους".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Ως γνωστόν (κυρίως στην περιοχή βορειότερα από τον τόπο καταγωγής μου ) υπάρχει και άλλη γενόσημη (έτσι δεν είπαμε ότι αποδίδεται το generic  ) προσφώνηση. Δηλαδή "*η* Μήτρους".




Μα όχι, όχι! Κινδυνεύουμε να το μπερδέψουμε με άλλες καταστάσεις (θήλυ με ανδρικό χρηστώνυμο) ;)


----------



## Alfie (Jul 14, 2012)

_Μα όχι, όχι! Κινδυνεύουμε να το μπερδέψουμε​_Τώρα με μετέφερες σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα χρονικά εποχή με το μονόλογο του Shelley Berman (προσοχή στο δεύτερο μονόλογο και ιδιαίτερα στο ερώτημα μετά το 5.58) και ένα σημαδιακό τραγούδι του Johny Mercer.

Ο μονόλογος http:// www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWwUgjkOHAA

Ώρα να αλλάξω περιβάλλον γιατί παραζεστάθηκε το ελάχιστο μυαλό μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2013)

Οι περισσότεροι περίοικοι τη λένε _Δροσίνου _(έτσι και στα stigmap.gr, openstreetmap.org κ.α. — αλλά ακόμη κι απ' τον ίδιο τον Δήμο Κηφισιάς: http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΕΝΓΩΕΜ-ΖΚ1, παρότι εκεί δίπλα μένει αναντάμ μπαμπαντάμ κι ο ίδιος ο δήμαρχος), αλλά το σωστό είναι το οξύτονο *Δροσινού*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Στο YouDrive.gr, όπου ζήτησα την άτονη ΔΡΟΣΙΝΟΥ, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι νομίζει ότι κλίνω έτσι τον Δροσίνη και με γέμισε με τέτοιες οδούς ανά την επικράτεια με αποτέλεσμα να ψάχνω μισή ώρα πού έβαλε την κηφισιώτικη οδό, την κηφισιώτικη την τονίζει σωστά, Δροσινού. Ο Δροσινός ήταν αγωνιστής του 21 ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Ο δρόμος στην Κυψέλη είναι *Βελβενδού *ή *Βελβενδούς*;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2013)

Το σωστό τοπωνύμιο είναι ο Βελβενδός/Βελβεντός, του Βελβενδού/του Βελβεντού. Δες κι εδώ:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βελβεντός

Αλλά όταν έμενα μικρή σ' αυτόν τον δρόμο, πολλοί έλεγαν "Βελβενδούς", σαν να υπήρχε κάποιο θηλυκό όνομα "η Βελβεντού, της Βελβεντούς".


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Είναι *Βελβενδού* και θα μπορούσε να είναι *Βελβεντού*.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βελβεντός

(Στον Πάπυρο χωρίς το -δ-.)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Βρε τον Βελβενδό τον ξέρω κι εγώ, το θέμα είναι πως είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο το _Βελβενδούς _(λ.χ. http://www.cityofathens.gr/symparastatis/sites/www.cityofathens.gr.symparastatis/files/ 46_2013_Α[%CE%91%CE%9D%CE%A9%CE%9D].pdf, http://www.doe.gr/diaf/katalogosy08.pdf, http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΕΔΖΟΡΤΗ-1ΗΝ, http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/123456789/6550/3/darasn_clusters.pdf) που άρχισα ν' αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 17, 2013)

Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι πάντα σε ουδέτερο γένος: το Βελβενδ(τ)ό.


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2013)

*«Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου», όπως οδός Πανεπιστημίου και λεωφόρος Θησέως*

του Δημήτρη Ρηγόπουλου

Ένας φίλος με σταμάτησε στον δρόμο. Χαιρετηθήκαμε, είπαμε τα νέα μας και πριν τον αφήσω και με αφήσει, με κοίταξε έντονα σαν να είχε ξεχάσει να μου πει κάτι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό: «Ξέρεις κάτι; Ο διαγωνισμός για την “πεζοδρόμηση” της Πανεπιστημίου είναι άκυρος!». Του ξέφυγε ένα σαρδόνιο, πονηρό, παιδιάστικο χαμόγελο γιατί έβλεπε ότι «τσίμπαγα». Στην πραγματικότητα ήμουν έτοιμος να ακούσω άλλη μια φοβερή και τρομερή θεωρία συνωμοσίας, αλλά έδειξα ενδιαφέρον για να μη φανώ αγενής. «Ναι, ε;» ρώτησα εντελώς αθώα.

«Μα δεν υπάρχει Πανεπιστημίου!» απάντησε θριαμβευτικά. «Άκυρος, σου λέω, άκυρος!». Για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα τα έχασα αλλά σχετικά γρήγορα κατάλαβα πού το πήγαινε. Η οδός Πανεπιστημίου δεν ονομάζεται επισήμως Πανεπιστημίου από το 1945. Η μετονομασία σε «Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου» έγινε με επίσημη τελετή στις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1945 και στην οποία παρέστη ο τότε πρωθυπουργός και, μεταξύ άλλων, ο πολιτικός Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος, γιος του Κρητικού πολιτικού. Λίγους μήνες νωρίτερα η οδός Σταδίου είχε μετονομαστεί σε Τσώρτσιλ, ενώ η οδός Ακαδημίας άλλαξε σε Ρούζβελτ. Κι αν Σταδίου και Ακαδημίας επανέκτησαν το αρχικό τους όνομα δεν συνέβη ποτέ το ίδιο με την Πανεπιστημίου. Αλλά ούτε και με την οδό Πατησίων που μέχρι τη συμβολή της με την οδό Μάρνη εξακολουθεί να λέγεται «28ης Οκτωβρίου» (λέγεται ότι το κάναμε για να «πικάρουμε» τους Ιταλούς της Κάζα ντ’ Ιτάλια!) ή το αρχικό τμήμα της οδού Πειραιώς που ονομάζεται μέχρι σήμερα οδός Παναγή Τσαλδάρη. Η ίδια αφύσικη ανακολουθία συναντιέται και στην κεντρική λεωφόρο της Καλλιθέας, την οδό Θησέως, το επίσημο όνομα της οποίας είναι, επίσης, Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη η προέκταση της Εγνατίας προς τα Ανατολικά, μέχρι την οδό Βούλγαρη, μετονομάστηκε σε λεωφόρο Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή, όμως όλοι οι Θεσσαλονικείς συνεχίζουν να την αποκαλούν «Νέα Εγνατία».

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία που ουδείς αποκαλεί όλους αυτούς τους πολυσύχναστους, κεντρικούς δρόμους με την επίσημη ονομασία τους. Οι αρχές της χώρας και των πόλεων, δεκαετίες τώρα, ακόμα και σήμερα, αρνούνται να συγχρονιστούν με το κοινό αίσθημα. Πέρα από το αστείο της υπόθεσης, μπορώ να φανταστώ μπαϊλντισμένους τουρίστες να ρωτούν Αθηναίους πού είναι η 28ης Οκτωβρίου για να βρουν το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο ή χαριτωμένα μπερδέματα στην αλληλογραφία.

Δυστυχώς για εμάς, τόσο η ευκολία με την οποία αλλάζουμε ονόματα σε δρόμους και πλατείες, όσο και η αδυναμία μας να ταιριάξουμε την «αλήθεια» της πραγματικότητας με την «αλήθεια» της επίσημης γραφειοκρατίας δείχνει πολλά για την ελληνική ζωή, τα τρέχοντα ήθη και τη νοοτροπία. Και τίποτα δεν μοιάζει ιδιαίτερα κολακευτικό.

Καθημερινή 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

> «Ξέρεις κάτι; Ο διαγωνισμός για την “πεζοδρόμηση” της Πανεπιστημίου είναι άκυρος!».


Υποθέτω ότι τα εισαγωγικά στην _πεζοδρόμηση_ είναι κάποιο είδος πολύ έμμεσου σχολίου. Του Ρηγόπουλου όμως ή του φίλου του;  (Εισαγωγικά υπάρχουν και στον προφορικό λόγο, είτε επειδή κάποια λέξη ή φράση εκφέρεται με έμφαση ή διαφορετικό επιτονισμό είτε επειδή ο ομιλητής ζωγραφίζει (ή: «ζωγραφίζει») τα εισαγωγικά με τον δείκτη και τον μέσο του κάθε χεριού, τα γνωστά και σαν air quotes.)


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2013)

Εγώ θα σχολιάσω τη λανθασμένη πληροφορία ότι η οδός Ακαδημίας μετονομάστηκε σε Ρούσβελτ μετά τον πόλεμο. Όχι, όπως έχει επισημανθεί εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία, αυτό έγινε από το καθεστώς Μεταξά πριν από τον Απρίλιο του 1941.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εισαγωγικά υπάρχουν και στον προφορικό λόγο, είτε επειδή κάποια λέξη ή φράση εκφέρεται με έμφαση ή διαφορετικό επιτονισμό είτε επειδή ο ομιλητής ζωγραφίζει (ή: «ζωγραφίζει») τα εισαγωγικά με τον δείκτη και τον μέσο του κάθε χεριού, τα γνωστά και σαν air quotes.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11506-air-quotes


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Επίσης αν θυμάμαι καλά τη δεκαετία του '80 το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Αθήνας μετονόμασε τους δρόμους αυτούς στα κοινά τους ονόματα, αλλά λίγα χρόνια αργότερα τα ξαναλλαξαν. Πινγκ πονγκ έχουν γίνει τα ονόματα αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2014)

Ευπατρίδων ή Ευπατριδών; *Ευπατριδών
*(ο _ευπατρίδης_ κλίνεται όπως ο _αγρότης_)


----------



## irmar (Oct 14, 2014)

*Ευμένους παντού γράφεται Ευμενούς*

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί γιατί ο δρόμος του Βύρωνα Ευμένους λέγεται σε σχεδόν όλους τους διαδικτυακούς χάρτες "Ευμενούς"; 
Αφού το Παγκράτι και ο Βύρωνας γενικά έχουν ονόματα αρχαίων κυρίων. Δίπλα είναι η Φιλοκτήτου, η Εμπεδοκλέους, η Φιλολάου κτλ...
Άρα εννοούμε κάποιον Ευμένη, ίσως αυτόν ή αυτόν και όχι ένα κοσμητικό επίθετο τύπου "ο ευμενής του ευμενούς", που θα το καταλάβαινα αν εκεί γύρω είχαμε οδό Καλωσυνάτου, Ευγενικού, Γενναιόδωρου κτλ!

Στο vrisko θα δείτε μια καταχώρηση όπου ο δρόμος αναγράφεται σωστά, ενώ στο δίπλα χάρτη είναι λάθος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι ο πιθανότερος ένοχος ονομάζεται _Αυτόματος Διορθωτής_ και οι συνεργοί του είναι όσοι αποδέχονται τυφλά τις οδηγίες του.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2014)

Ο υπεύθυνος είναι προφανώς ο σπελτσέκερ, που δεν έχει τη λόγια γενική _Ευμένους_. «Ευμένης» ήταν το όνομα δύο βασιλέων της Περγάμου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2014)

Μην δίνετε και μεγάλη σημασία στον διαδραστικό χάρτη, αγαπητή irmar, γιατί όπως βλέπω με τους τόνους δεν τα πάει καλά.

Εκεί στα γύρω ψαρεύει κανείς κι άλλα τέτοια λαθάκια: η *Αρρύβου *(από τον *Αρρύβα*) έγινε *_Αρρυβού_, η *Μαδύτου* *_Μαδυτού_, η *Βρυούλων* *_Βρυουλών _...

... και υπάρχει και μια οδός *_Δήλβοη_, που το σωστό είναι *Δηλβόη*, όπως λένε τα παιδιά εδώ (σ. 21), από τον Ελληνοαμερικανό Γεώργιο Δηλβόη, που διακρίθηκε στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι λογής ελληνικό επώνυμο να είναι αυτό. Βρε μπας και είναι ελληνότροπη ανάγνωση κανενός γαλλοααμερικανικού *Delbois*;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι λογής ελληνικό επώνυμο να είναι αυτό. Βρε μπας και είναι ελληνότροπη ανάγνωση κανενός γαλλοααμερικανικού *Delbois*;



Ο *Γεώργιος Διλβόης *(George Dilboy) (5 Φεβρουαρίου 1896–18 Ιουλίου 1918) ήταν ελληνοαμερικανός στρατιώτης και θεωρείται ο πρώτος Ελληνοαμερικανός που τιμήθηκε μετά θάνατον με το ανώτατο στρατιωτικό Μετάλλιο της Τιμής από το κογκρέσο των ΗΠΑ για τη γενναιότητα και την ανδρεία του «πάνω και πέρα από την πρόσκληση του καθήκοντος» στον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.
[...]
Στην Ελλάδα τον τιμούν με δρόμους που φέρουν το όνομά του στους δήμους Βύρωνα και Νέας Σμύρνης και με ομώνυμες πλατείες στους δήμους Βύρωνα και Νέας Ερυθραίας, όπου στήθηκε και η προτομή του ήρωα με έξοδα της Αδελφότητος Αλατσατιανών Νέας Ερυθραίας. Το ανώτατο Μετάλλιο Τιμής του ήρωα Γ. Διλβόη με τα χρόνια περιέρχεται στα χέρια της μικρότερης αδελφής του που ζει με την οικογένειά της στην Κρήτη. Το καλοκαίρι του 1941 Γερμανοί στρατιώτες λεηλατούν το σπίτι τους και μαζί με άλλα αντικείμενα αρπάζουν και το μετάλλιο. Ο Γεώργιος Ροζακής, γιος της οικογένειας και ανιψιός του ήρωα, με αίτηση προς την αμερικανική πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα, ζητά να δοθεί πάλι στην οικογένεια το χαμένο μετάλλιο. Την 14η Απριλίου 1999, μετά από έγκριση του προέδρου των ΗΠΑ Μπιλ Κλίντον, ο Αμερικανός πρέσβης στην Αθήνα, Νίκολας Μπερνς, κατά τη διάρκεια ειδικής τιμητικής εκδήλωσης, παραδίδει ένα καινούργιο μετάλλιο στον ανιψιό του ήρωα Γ. Ροζακή.


*George Dilboy* (Americanized transliteration of Greek name: Γεώργιος Διλβόης), (February 5, 1896–July 18, 1918), Private First Class, U.S. Army, Company H, 103d Infantry, 26th Division is thought to be the first Greek-American to receive the Medal of Honor during World War I. He led an attack on a machine gun position and continued to fire at the enemy despite being seriously wounded, killing two of the enemy and dispersing the remainder of the gun crew. General John Pershing listed George Dilboy as "one of the ten great heroes" who "died in the battlefield of France with super-human heroism and valor." Dilboy is buried in Section 18 of Arlington National Cemetery.

The Dilboy Field and its Dilboy Stadium in Somerville, Massachusetts were named after him, as was Somerville's Dilboy Post of the Veterans of Foreign Wars. The Dilboy post is VFW Post #529 and is located at 371 Summer Street. There is a monument and bust honoring Dilboy in front of Somerville's City Hall.
[...]
Dilboy had the distinction of being honored by three U.S. Presidents, Woodrow Wilson, who signed the authorization awarding the Medal of Honor, Warren G. Harding, who brought him back to Arlington National Cemetery and Calvin Coolidge, former Governor of Massachusetts, who presided at his final burial.


Φοβερή η ιστορία του, ακόμη και μετά θάνατον.


----------



## irmar (Oct 15, 2014)

*Δρόμοι του Βύρωνα*



Earion said:


> Μην δίνετε και μεγάλη σημασία στον διαδραστικό χάρτη, αγαπητή irmar, γιατί όπως βλέπω με τους τόνους δεν τα πάει καλά.
> Εκεί στα γύρω ψαρεύει κανείς κι άλλα τέτοια λαθάκια:
> [...] και υπάρχει και μια οδός *_Δήλβοη_, που το σωστό είναι *Δηλβόη*, όπως λένε τα παιδιά εδώ (σ. 21), από τον Ελληνοαμερικανό Γεώργιο Δηλβόη.



Μα όλοι οι διαδικτυακοί χάρτες;;; Και κυρίως το google maps όπου πηγαίνει ο περισσότερος κόσμος;
Ναι, συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να φταίει κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής. 
Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη λιτή και καλοφτιαγμένη εργασία των παιδιών, τη διάβασα ολόκληρη με πολύ ενδιαφέρον και τη φύλαξα, μιά και αφορά δρόμους της γειτονιάς μου. 

Υ.Γ. Ο Δηλβόης ήταν πολύ νόστιμος, έ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

irmar said:


> μια και αφορά δρόμους της γειτονιάς μου.



Αποκεί κατάφερα να μάθω κι εγώ, 23 χρόνια αφότου έφυγα από τη γειτονιά, ότι η οδός Τσόλια πήρε το όνομά της από τον Κώστα Τσόλια, αγωνιστή της Εθνικής Αντίστασης και μέλος του ΕΑΜ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2014)

Α, nickel, δεν ήξερα πως ήσουν πρόσφυγας απ' την Ελβετία!


----------



## stathis (Feb 23, 2015)

JimAdams said:


> Επειδή γενικά την βρίσκω με ασυνήθιστα ονόματα οδών, τις προάλλες έπεσα σε δύο μαζεμένες, στον Νέο Κόσμο. Έσελιγκ και Χέλντραϊχ.



Σημειώνω τη δυσπρόφερτη οδό Δαίρπφελδ, κάθετη στην Πατησίων, δίπλα σχεδόν στη Χαρά. Εκεί θα βρείτε το συμπαθέστατο _Άρωμα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Περί Δαίρπφελδ (Ντέρπφελντ) *εδώ*, στη Λεξιλογία.

(Όχι και δυσπρόφερτο το σχολείο μου... ).


----------



## stathis (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περί Δαίρπφελδ (Ντέρπφελντ) *εδώ*, στη Λεξιλογία.


Αυτό δεν είναι φόρουμ, είναι το τσαντάκι του Σπορτ Μπίλι...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

Πάντως εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω Derp χωρίς να σκεφτώ: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/derp


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

stathis said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι φόρουμ, είναι το τσαντάκι του Σπορτ Μπίλι...



Τσαντάκι του Σπορτ Μπίλι στη Λεξιλογία, *εδώ*.:devil:


----------

